# Zotac GeForce 8800 GT



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2007)

The Zotac GeForce 8800 GT comes equipped with NVIDIA's latest G92 GPU. Unlike the NVIDIA reference design, Zotac's card is running at a higher clock of 660 MHz which gives this card a nice performance boost. With a price point of only $249 and performance that is close to the 8800 GTX, the NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT is going to be one of the big sellers this year.

*Show full review*


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 29, 2007)

This card is amazing.  Near GTX performance in a few cases, and better than GTX performance in many cases.  For the price (half the price of a GTX), this thing seems to be a Hi-Definition gaming monster.  If ATI brings something better and cheaper, all I can say is "This is where the fun begins."  Nicely done W1zzard.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 29, 2007)

No overclocking results W1z?  I expected you to just right on overclocking this bad boy. 

This definitely looks like the card to get right now.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 29, 2007)

very impressive im hoping to see an agp variant of this thing as the final upgrade i do to my system before going all out on a new build


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 29, 2007)

Where in the hell are the overclocking tests? nTune does work for these new cards, even with shader frequencies...things need to be updated. There are also no temps, no noise levels, power consumption....come on w1zz!


----------



## Weer (Oct 29, 2007)

The TRUE Triple-SLi card.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice review, thanks W1zz... 

Looks like this IS the card to get at the moment


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 30, 2007)

Great review w1zz...

Just wondering if you managed to get any data on temps of that thing???  the cooler looks quite small...

I also noticed there were no oc'n benchies....   Is that because of software incompatibility??

This card is friggin great at the high resolutions....   2 of these in SLI will be incredible, even on a 40in lcd...  and Only $500!!!!!!  ( for you guys anyways)

I reckon they will sell like hotcakes..


----------



## Chewy (Oct 30, 2007)

Im some glad I got rid of my 8800gts.. lol this puppy will prob oc like mad! or so I hope..

 also the Swiftech 8800series sink kit will fit on this card right? just making sure because I have them and I'll be putting this card on water .

 layout seems a bit diff from the reg 8800 cards.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2007)

Now would seem to be the time to use the benchmarks inlcluded with the crysis demo. 88GT vs 29Pro.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 30, 2007)

Good review, I love the fact that there is a x1900xt in the mix, so I see straight how much gain an upgrade would do. Even better is that those 3Dmark scores are almost exact what I get (just a bit lower as I got higher CPU clocks).
Previous revies had 3GHz quad cores and 3DMark06 score over 13k and you didn't even break 10k, way to fool the customers, when most of us don't have so beefy processors. Still it's a beast, even if it doesn't get quite the double of my 3DMark06 score 

That's one nice looking metal shiel Zotac got going, beats nvidias reference plastic one 5-0. Temps would have been nice, but already know it runs a bit hot. Shouldn't be long that someone puts a VF900 or another aftermarket cooler there and we'll see what it does.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome review and all good and ready for release day
I bet that's kills you to know this stuff before release and not get to talk about it  that or you're probably way over that now lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 30, 2007)

jah know .... if amd comes with a card similar to this for less than this ... i cant swallow iut all at once .. this is a real value


----------



## allen337 (Oct 30, 2007)

test setup says ATI: Catalyst 7.7  ~~ why not use a p3 1000mhz to test also?


----------



## Steve O B Have (Oct 30, 2007)

I think you need to update your test system - you clearly have some major benchmarking issues with the games being CPU bound.  Your figures are way off pretty much every single other review out there.  You should also have included the 8800GTS 640MB.

Average.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve O B Have said:


> I think you need to update your test system - you clearly have some major benchmarking issues with the games being CPU bound.  Your figures are way off pretty much every single other review out there.  You should also have included the 8800GTS 640MB.
> 
> Average.



can you send me a 8800 gts 640?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2007)

allen337 said:


> test setup says ATI: Catalyst 7.7  ~~ why not use a p3 1000mhz to test also?



i cant retest 20 cards in 3 days. so better to compare the card against 4 other cards only?


----------



## Chewy (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve O B Have said:


> I think you need to update your test system - you clearly have some major benchmarking issues with the games being CPU bound.  Your figures are way off pretty much every single other review out there.  You should also have included the 8800GTS 640MB.
> 
> Average.



umm, you know hes not using a stock 8800gt eh?

 I think showing that is card pwns a 2900xt and 8800gtx in alot of benchmarks leaves no need for a 8800gts in a review... the gts gets pwnt by this card.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 30, 2007)

No doubt lay off W1zzard, he tests a lot of stuff for us and is full of good information.

It's near impossible to test all the new cards in the same machine, what is he supposed to do leave 20 video cards laying around to test with a new hot machine each time?

Take it as a "general performance" mark, thats the best benchmarking can do anyways considering everyones systems differs, and that goes a VERY wide range.


----------



## scamps (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you w1izzard! Regarding drivers and the 660 MHz of the card (reference seems to be 600 MHz, but Zotac´s AMP! in Germany has 700/1000!!!) there will be a little variance in future, but: if you had this card in your hands, I really really hope Ati-Tool will OC it properly  - also there seems to be no need for OC at all at the moment.
ATI will have to do a divine job to be better ...


----------



## zOaib (Nov 2, 2007)

Chewy said:


> umm, you know hes not using a stock 8800gt eh?
> 
> I think showing that is card pwns a 2900xt and 8800gtx in alot of benchmarks leaves no need for a 8800gts in a review... the gts gets pwnt by this card.



true that


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2007)

scamps said:


> Thank you w1izzard! Regarding drivers and the 660 MHz of the card (reference seems to be 600 MHz, but Zotac´s AMP! in Germany has 700/1000!!!) there will be a little variance in future, but: if you had this card in your hands, I really really hope Ati-Tool will OC it properly  - also there seems to be no need for OC at all at the moment.
> ATI will have to do a divine job to be better ...



nvidia reference: 600 mhz
zotac standard: 660 mhz
zotac amp edition: 700 mhz


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2007)

I wonder what it would do with the CPU set at 3.0Ghz.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 2, 2007)

_|No doubt lay off W1zzard, he tests a lot of stuff for us and is full of good information.

It's near impossible to test all the new cards in the same machine, what is he supposed to do leave 20 video cards laying around to test with a new hot machine each time?

Take it as a "general performance" mark, thats the best benchmarking can do anyways considering everyones systems differs, and that goes a VERY wide range.|_


Or, rather than instill confusion, just do us the favor of finding reputable sources who have done a proper comparison with the cards desired and link it for us?

Because...then this > wouldn't happen : 

_
"umm, you know hes not using a stock 8800gt eh?

I think showing that is card pwns a 2900xt and 8800gtx in alot of benchmarks leaves no need for a 8800gts in a review... the gts gets pwnt by this card."_



Actually it doesn't 'pwn,' but since the GTS is getting EOL cycle, and another will be released, then I guess this little GT baby will get 'pwn3d.'

Such a pity.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 2, 2007)

newconroer said:


> _
> "umm, you know hes not using a stock 8800gt eh?
> 
> I think showing that is card pwns a 2900xt and 8800gtx in alot of benchmarks leaves no need for a 8800gts in a review... the gts gets pwnt by this card."_
> ...



 naa actually this gt will still fair well when the rev.2 gts gets released... but as computer components go.. theres always something better around the corner.. this 8800gt is a nice performance leap, especially in its price range!

 I will get the new GTS since my cooling wont fit the 8800gt card. I doubt very much that its going to "pwn" the 8800gt very hard, especially when comparing that this is thier mid-range card and the gts will be a mid-high range card.... Im sure they will both do well in thier price range, main bonus is they consume less power which I like alot.

EDIT:  I giver up on my editing my edit lol.. I deleted by a mistake somehow before I posted lol.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, always something better, hence my sardonic response 

Silly goose.


----------

